# Advice about my first posting. [Merged]



## MasterInstructor (11 May 2010)

I am few weeks away from graduation... I haven't received any official information about my posting just yet but I have been told it will be most likely Esquimalt and I most likely wont start my QL3 for 8 months... With the course I am looking at almost 16 months in Esquimalt. I am common law and my partner is in Vancouver. She will be moving to Victoria regardless if its paid by CF or not. 

What are chances of CF covering costs? I could not find any information or maybe I just do not understand how postings work. Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## MedTechStudent (11 May 2010)

If you do go to Esquimalt, then that is not really your "posting", it is the base at which you will do your Trade Training.  Once you are trade qualified, the base you get sent to is your true posting.   

As for the CF covering different expenses, there are lots of threads you can search here on that topic.

Good luck.


----------



## MasterInstructor (11 May 2010)

Thanks MedKAWD

I found lots of info about specific costs etc. I am just concerned if costs will be covered in general. From your post, I get that answer is no.

cheers


----------



## MedTechStudent (11 May 2010)

From my understanding, if she is a military recognized common law partner, the military will pay for her move as well as yours.   :nod:

Key word there, *recognized*, so as I think you said, the military knows about it.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 May 2010)

Look harder.  For some course postings, if they are long enough, the CF may authorize a move.  And I'm sure that's been asked here several times.  Try searching for "PMQ + Borden" as that seems to be the most common.

Yes, the common-law status must be recognized by the CF.


----------



## MedTechStudent (11 May 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> if they are long enough, the CF may authorize a move.



Mhmm thats what I thought.  I thought it was 6 months for some reason but I could be misremembering.  Sixteen months sounds like quite a long time.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 May 2010)

I thought it had to be _over_ six months, but I don't want to give out potentially misleading info.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 May 2010)

MedKAWD said:
			
		

> If you do go to Esquimalt, then that is not really your "posting", it is the base at which you will do your Trade Training.  Once you are trade qualified, the base you get sent to is your true posting.
> 
> As for the CF covering different expenses, there are lots of threads you can search here on that topic.
> 
> Good luck.



Not quite true.  As an example, my buddy OTd to ATIS Tech and was posted to Kingston for his POET and QL3 course, and his family moved up as a cost move.  After his QL he was posted to Greenwood and it was in fact his 2nd posting in the trade.

That is not to say this is always the case, just to say it is *sometimes* the case.  Normally, if you are going away for duty reasons longer than 364 days, you are entitled to a cost move IAW whatever the current IRP guidelines are.  You can't be Att Posted for more than 364 days, if its longer its a posting.

To the OP, I would guess you won't find out much until you arrive is Esq and have a friendly talk with the clerks in your OR/Regulating Office/whatever unit administers you.


----------



## MedTechStudent (11 May 2010)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Not quite true.  As an example, my buddy OTd to ATIS Tech and was posted to Kingston for his POET and QL3 course, and his family moved up as a cost move.  After his QL he was posted to Greenwood and it was in fact his 2nd posting in the trade.



Hmm thats pretty cool for him.  And now that you mention it, it makes sense;  the guys who were waiting for their POET course in Borden back when I was there last year, all seamed to love it cause technically their posting was Kingston, but they had sent them all to wait in Borden.  So they were all Attach Posted and loving the extra coin.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 May 2010)

Yes, most of them are posted to Kingston, who then attach posts them to Borden until they are course loaded.  His wife/kids followed him up when he started POET, and by that time he had his PMQ arranged, etc.  Married mbr's were allowed to live on the economy on POET, single mbrs had to live-in.


----------



## MasterInstructor (11 May 2010)

Hi All 

Thanks a lot for he posts, looks like there is a chance... I am not getting my hopes up but I heard that 6 month rule here at CFLRS as well, I hope it is true. I will have my meeting with the career manager/counselor in 2 weeks, I am sure I will get official information at that time. I will be posting an update.

Thanks!


----------



## MasterInstructor (11 May 2010)

Forgot to mention, she is an official common law, I do get separation pay and PLD...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 May 2010)

MasterInstructor said:
			
		

> Hi All
> 
> Thanks a lot for he posts, looks like there is a chance... I am not getting my hopes up but I heard that 6 month rule here at CFLRS as well, I hope it is true. I will have my meeting with the career manager/counselor in 2 weeks, I am sure I will get official information at that time. I will be posting an update.
> 
> Thanks!



What 6 month rule?


----------



## PMedMoe (11 May 2010)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> What 6 month rule?



If a posting is over 6 months, a move of DHG&E might be authorized?  I'm just guessing, of course.    ;D



			
				MasterInstructor said:
			
		

> Forgot to mention, she is an official common law, I do get separation pay and PLD...



Well, that's one hurdle cleared, then.


----------



## MasterInstructor (11 May 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> If a posting is over 6 months, a move of DHG&E might be authorized?  I'm just guessing, of course.    ;D
> 
> Well, that's one hurdle cleared, then.



Yes, that 6 month "rule" or lets say guide....


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 May 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> If a posting is over 6 months, a move of DHG&E might be authorized?  I'm just guessing, of course.    ;D
> 
> Well, that's one hurdle cleared, then.



I don't think you get "posted" for anything under 364 days.  Its usually TD, or attach posted, or restricted posted (no move of D, or HG & E) at crown expense is my understanding but...I don't have a ref to back that up.  IIRC its in the DCBA Aide Memoire though.

I'd bet $100 no one will get a posting for 6 months with a move of D, HG & E though.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 May 2010)

Notice, I said _over_ six months, but it could be a year.  And yes, when they leave BMQ, they will be posted.  Where would they be attached posted from?  When I went to Borden for my QL3 course, I was *posted*.  It was a restricted posting, but still a posting, not TD or attached posting.  If the OP is correct in that he will be there for 16 months, a move *might* be authorized.
Unfortunately, it's not in the Aide Memoire, I looked for it.  All that covers is dependents.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 May 2010)

It might be in this FY IRP booklet...but I am NOT venturing there! 

I think the way "we" use words/slang is why we mean the same thing basically.

- posted
- posted (with restrictions)
- attach posted
- TD'd.

 ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (11 May 2010)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> It might be in this FY IRP booklet...but I am NOT venturing there!



Me neither!  I didn't even look at mine as not much applies to IR (or coming off IR  ;D) postings.



			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I think the way "we" use words/slang is why we mean the same thing basically.
> 
> - posted
> - posted (with restrictions)
> ...



True, but there are different meanings (and benefits) with each one.  Don't want to confuse anyone!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 May 2010)

No, which is why I say they won't likely get a "posting" for a 6 month course.  Posting to me means you are posted, moving lock, stock and barrel from Location A to Location B, as full cost move of D, HG & E.  I'd say that is a generally accepted meaning of "posting" in the mob.

 ;D


----------



## MedTechStudent (11 May 2010)

op:


----------



## MasterInstructor (11 May 2010)

Well thanks for all the input, I will find out in a few weeks and come back and share my experience.   I will also get a clear answer on what kind of a posting it is... 

Either way, she is moving, only difference would be if I sell my place and get costs covered or rent it out during my ql3.... 

I want to stay on West Coast after my QL3, most of the people going into my trade here are hoping East, so hopefully everything will work out and I will be in Esquimalt for a while, that might be another way to request a posting that allows me to move at cost to CF later down the road....


----------



## SupersonicMax (11 May 2010)

I was posted for 10 months from Kingston to Winnipeg (Full Posting) and offered a posting for my BFT, which was supposed to last 7 months.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 May 2010)

Well, then I stand corrected.   8)


----------



## armyvern (11 May 2010)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Well, then I stand corrected.   8)



Don`t be so quick to stand corrected. I was also "posted" here to the ATL for 10 months - BUT *Restricted, move of D, HG & E restricted IAW QR&O blah blah blah*. Reason given? Course is lasting less than 365.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 May 2010)

:blotto:


----------



## PMedMoe (12 May 2010)

All we are saying is give peace a chance that there are different types of postings, each dependent on time, situation, reason, etc.


----------



## TFLY (12 May 2010)

MedKAWD said:
			
		

> op:



That made me laugh out loud MedKAWD....  Thanks!


----------



## MedTechStudent (12 May 2010)

TFLY said:
			
		

> That made me laugh out loud MedKAWD....  Thanks!



At *least* one amused customer a day, thats my quota!  :nod:


----------



## MasterInstructor (23 May 2010)

I have another question and hopefully this time it can be answered easily 

It looks like move might be paid by CF or not, I will find out in a month or so and let you all know.

If I sell my house while I am on BMQ and if my posting is not restricted (they would pay for the move) could I get my costs reimbursed or do I have to sell it after my message and talking to Brookfield Relation Services? 

I have an offer waiting right now but I dont wanna throw away thousands of dollars in commission etc. because I did not wait 4 weeks.... If they decide not to pay for the move, I am ready to pay the commission etc. out of my pocket...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 May 2010)

I'd say that is one for your IRP rep.  

Now, having said that...I have a friend who was on a restricted posting, sold his house during that, and later had his legal fees, etc that is covered by the IRP reimbursed almost 9 months later.  That was back in the fall of '06 (house sale date) and winter of '07 (reimbursement date of funds) so it was several years ago.  Check for CURRENT info from the IRP folks, or in the FY 2010 IRP booklet (it wasn't out yet when I looked last week).


----------



## PMedMoe (25 May 2010)

EITS, I don't think the IRP Manual changed from last year.  I get the 2009 version on their website.

I'm not sure if this quote helps:



> 8.1.03 Time limitations
> 
> CF members may claim benefits in this chapter provided that the closing date of residence sold or purchased is no more than one year before or two years after the:
> 
> ...


----------



## MasterInstructor (16 Jun 2010)

Just had a chat with the clerk, thei comment was that of the PAT and course will take more than 9 months, move will be granted, again, depends on my next unit  more to follow...


----------



## MasterInstructor (24 Jun 2010)

Ok Here is the official word from CFFS Esquimalt. This only applies to CFFS Esquimalt.

Once you have 6 months in Canadian Forces and completed a week long NIP Course you are allowed to request to live ashore.

First you request a posting for post-QL3. If you get a posting for Esquimalt after your QL3, then you submit your paperwork to get your restrictions removed on your current posting. Then you can have unrestricted move for yourself and your dependents.


----------



## willellis (29 Jun 2010)

I can confirm, but also add to that. I was speaking with my boss, and he said that there if you are married, and your spouse lives in the greater Victoria region, than you can possibly get off base even sooner than the 6 months. This is fairly new, and my understanding is that the base is trying to get rid of the 6 month rule. As for my source of this info, I have been looking into it for the last week, and after speaking to the BPSO, as well as numerous members through my COC, they gave me the same info that was on the last post, as well as what I have mentioned.


----------



## jonathancharrier (5 Aug 2015)

Good day,just a question more out of curiosity than anything, I've been offered the position of traffic technician in the rcaf , I begin bmq Sept 7th. Just curious, in general when do you find out where your first posting is after bmq and training ?


----------



## Cbbmtt (5 Aug 2015)

After training.


----------



## DAA (5 Aug 2015)

jonathancharrier said:
			
		

> Good day,just a question more out of curiosity than anything, I've been offered the position of traffic technician in the rcaf , I begin bmq Sept 7th. Just curious, in general when do you find out where your first posting is after bmq and training ?



First BMQ, then your occupation training.  Sometime near the end of your occupation training, you will find out where your first posting will be.


----------



## mariomike (5 Aug 2015)

To add to the above,



			
				Pistos said:
			
		

> There's Traffic Techs posted to every base and wing in the CF and as a new QL3 you may have the opportunity to select any of them for your first posting... depending on the current needs of the CF.  Normally, towards the end of your QL3 and before you talk to the career manager, you'll be presented with a list of locations and number of QL3 Traffic Techs that they need - if you select from that list you'll probably get your choice.  If you have another suggestion and can argue persuasively, the career manager *may* grant you an alternate posting.
> 
> That said, 1/2 to 3/4 of the Tfc Techs in the CF call 8 Wing Trenton home - if you want to go there you'll probably get it.


----------



## jonathancharrier (5 Aug 2015)

Maybe a stupid question but what does ql3 mean ?


----------



## mariomike (5 Aug 2015)

jonathancharrier said:
			
		

> Maybe a stupid question but what does ql3 mean ?


http://www.acronymfinder.com/Qualification-Level-3-(Canadian-Army)-(QL3).html


----------



## chloeD33 (31 Aug 2015)

Out of curiosity... Do you get a choice... Or any choices as to where you prefer to be posted?


----------



## dapaterson (31 Aug 2015)

You are able to provide preferences for postings.  Those preferences are one factor considered, along with the needs of the service, the need to provide individuals with experience, and a myriad of other factors.


----------



## chloeD33 (1 Sep 2015)

Oh ok thank you!!


----------



## BinRat55 (1 Sep 2015)

Mariomike posted



			
				Pistos said:
			
		

> There's Traffic Techs posted to every base and wing in the CF and as a new QL3 you may have the opportunity to select any of them for your first posting... depending on the current needs of the CF.  Normally, towards the end of your QL3 and before you talk to the career manager, you'll be presented with a list of locations and number of QL3 Traffic Techs that they need - if you select from that list you'll probably get your choice.  If you have another suggestion and can argue persuasively, the career manager *may* grant you an alternate posting.
> 
> That said, 1/2 to 3/4 of the Tfc Techs in the CF call 8 Wing Trenton home - if you want to go there you'll probably get it.  Your 4's package will be done later; if you're at an Air Base it'll be done at your unit, if not then you'll probably do it in Trenton.
> 
> Cheers,



Good information here, but I feel the need to amplify and clarify a phrase from Pistos - "If you have another suggestion and can argue persuasively..." Please - for those young soldiers reading this, step very lightly when it comes to "arguing persuasively" You have not yet earned the right to argue. You DO have the right to present mitigating factors for or against a decision WITH assistance from possibly a Sr NCO who knows how to do it properly and professionally...

Make sense?


----------



## Cbbmtt (1 Sep 2015)

It's a good idea not to be confrontational during training. Regardless of some of my classmates having higher marks, they didn't get their ideal posting. 

Saying that, I didn't get my first posting due to a family medical hardship from someone else on my course. 

Just do your best, work hard and show interest as to where you want to be posted.


----------



## BinRat55 (2 Sep 2015)

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> It's a good idea not to be confrontational during training... Just do your best, work hard and show interest as to where you want to be posted...



Exactly!

Also, when you (we) are asked our posting preferences, make sure it is in fact reflective of your true desires and put on your MPRR. CMs do look at these. They are used in planning for the following few years, so as up-to-date as you can be the better. Gagetown Gagetown Gagetown is not advisable. If you want Gagetown, but East coast is a good second, try Gagetown, Greenwood, Shearwater. This shows the CM that you want Gagetown, but you're willing to play ball - you're flexable. A triple identical posting pref will say "Hmmm... if not Gagetown, then anywhere... Wainwright it is!"


----------



## Thisisstressful (4 Mar 2018)

Alright so here's the deal 
I finish my DP1 on March 28, and I'm getting posted from Borden to Edmonton. 
I'm hoping someone can give me some advice because there is no one at my unit who is able to answer my questions. 

I was told that my common law spouse isn't allowed to come with me to Edmonton from Borden 
And I don't really understand.

I was under the impression that when we get there we will be in a hotel for our house hunting trip and than in a hotel until our possession date given that it's not a crazy long length of time so I don't understand why they are saying my spouse can't come with me .


----------



## mariomike (4 Mar 2018)

Thisisstressful said:
			
		

> I was told that my common law spouse isn't allowed to come with me to Edmonton from Borden



This may help,

Common Law Marriage in the Canadian Forces 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/25612.350
18 pages.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (4 Mar 2018)

Thisisstressful said:
			
		

> Alright so here's the deal
> I finish my DP1 on March 28, and I'm getting posted from Borden to Edmonton.
> I'm hoping someone can give me some advice because there is no one at my unit who is able to answer my questions.
> 
> ...



Look at your posting message. Does it say "restricted" or "prohibitted" anywhere in the title? If it does, there is your answer.

If it does not say that, does your spouse appear anywhere on your MPRR as your dependent? If not, that is the likely the source of your issue.

If it is neither of those two...see your CoC for an explanation.


----------



## Thisisstressful (4 Mar 2018)

He is listed as a dependent
And the posting message is unrestricted or whatever
But he's coming here for my grad,and they said that because he technically lives in Winnipeg.with our furniture and effects he isn't allowed to come out with me , and that he has to be moved out separately


----------



## SeaKingTacco (4 Mar 2018)

Thisisstressful said:
			
		

> He is listed as a dependent
> And the posting message is unrestricted or whatever
> But he's coming here for my grad,and they said that because he technically lives in Winnipeg.with our furniture and effects he isn't allowed to come out with me , and that he has to be moved out separately



Ah. You did not mention that your spouse was not geographically located with you.


----------



## garb811 (4 Mar 2018)

Thisisstressful said:
			
		

> He is listed as a dependent
> And the posting message is unrestricted or whatever
> But he's coming here for my grad,and they said that because he technically lives in Winnipeg.with our furniture and effects he isn't allowed to come out with me , and that he has to be moved out separately


Well, what they are saying is that they won't *pay* for him.  So, if you're driving for instance, then he can certainly hop in the car with you if you have been authorized to do the trip via PMV.  You get your mileage covered, you get incidentals, your hotel rooms covered and your meals covered, because those are core expenses for you.  But they won't cover his costs, which basically amount to his meals in most cases.

They will cover his costs to go to Edmonton from Winnipeg for the HHT portion and they will cover a hotel room and meals for you both during that period.  The expectation is he will go back to Winnipeg pending the date you take possession and you will need to find other accommodation or move into shacks at your own expense pending that as well, unless you want to pay the extra costs to stay in a hotel out of your own pocket (your R&Q will come out of your pocket as well but that is much cheaper than a hotel).  You will also be flown back to Winnipeg for the actual pack/load/move etc.  If he chooses to stay with you in Edmonton until the pack/load/move he won't be flown back to Winnipeg as the expectation is he is already there with your stuff, living in your apartment or whatever.

Once you secure accommodation and are authorized to move your HG&E, they will fly you from Edmonton to Winnipeg and then do the move proper from Winnipeg to Edmonton with him.

Long story short, if you want to do the cross-Canada tour with him, can afford his meals and he has the time off work, go for it.  Just be careful that he ends up back in Winnipeg somehow before the HHT dates or things get complicated and you start losing benefits.


----------



## Pusser (6 Mar 2018)

I'm not sure if driving from Winnipeg to Edmonton counts as "cross Canada tour!"  After all, most of that drive will be through Saskatchewan...

This my take:

1) Everyone is entitled to a "move on enrollment."  If you have been in training to this point, it is unlikely that you have done this yet, as it is normally delayed until your "first posting."  The easiest thing is likely for you to simply let the OR in Borden send you to Edmonton and go into single quarters.  Once you're there, you can request your first "move."

2) Your first "move" will include an HHT.  At this point, the Crown will fly your spouse to Edmonton and put you BOTH in a hotel room (i.e. you don't have to squeeze into single bed in the barracks) for the duration of the HHT.  At the end of the HHT, the spouse goes back to Winnipeg.

3)  Once the occupancy date is determined, you can plan for you to go to Winnipeg to supervise the pack and load of your furniture and effects (F&E).  Then, the two of you can proceed to Edmonton and move into your new home.

There can be some minor variations in how this all plays out, but that's the gist of it.  One thing to note is that the "system" hates things that don't fit into the model, so the best way to accomplish anything is to explain your situation to the people arranging your move (be it Brookfield or the OR) and let them sort our how to fit it into the model.  Having said that, what you are describing is indeed possible at little to no expense to you, so be prepared to ask questions and challenge anything that seems unreasonable.


----------



## garb811 (6 Mar 2018)

Pusser said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if driving from Winnipeg to Edmonton counts as "cross Canada tour!"  After all, most of that drive will be through Saskatchewan...
> ...





			
				Thisisstressful said:
			
		

> Alright so here's the deal
> I finish my DP1 on March 28, and I'm getting posted from Borden to Edmonton.
> 
> I was told that my common law spouse isn't allowed to come with me to Edmonton from Borden
> ...





			
				Thisisstressful said:
			
		

> He is listed as a dependent
> And the posting message is unrestricted or whatever
> But he's coming here for my grad,and they said that because he technically lives in Winnipeg.with our furniture and effects he isn't allowed to come out with me , and that he has to be moved out separately


Reading the actual questions the OP has is helpful.


----------



## Falsey87 (12 May 2019)

Hey fine crowd of army.ca,

Graduated BMQ in February, now on PAT PL (technically, im on a tasking until July) and my course training (traffic tech) starts in August. I was studying in advance the avenues of the first major decision i will have to take in my young career; postings.

I have a GF back home who's overly anxious about that (i wonder sometimes if she will be able to handle that military gf life, loyalty not being questioned but the breakdowns and fighting ...) so i was wondering, say i were to put Bagotville - Kingston - Trenton or even Montreal if that's possible, realistically how likely would i be to land one of those?

I heard that it was possible as well to check job availablity about your trade on X Y Z base, if ever none of those work between what's available and what would work best for my relationship, i wouldn't be opposed looking at somewhere else. I know it'd probably put an end to said relationship, but i also want what's best for me and lowkey i've always dreamt of living outside of QC.

Looking forward your useful inputs! Thanks in advance


----------



## Chad.wiseman (29 May 2019)

When first enrolled, does the army help cover the cost of selling your home and relocating to your first posting?


----------



## dapaterson (29 May 2019)

In broad terms, yes.  There are stipulations and conditions that apply.


----------



## Attie3 (10 Sep 2019)

Hello,

Regarding the first posting move, I have a question that the RC couldn't answer. 

In my household, I currently live with a spouse and a distant relative with her 2 kids under 1 roof. I usually deal with their needs as well as my spouse's and mine so I consider them my dependents. However as the relatives aren't my immediate family, they're not considered dependents under the policy. I realize that the CAF wouldn't pay for their move regarding transportation but how would the move work regarding their belongings as they want to move with me once I get posted. Could I have BGRS move their stuff along with mine?

I'm asking now so that we can plan for any short or long distance moves in advance.

Thank you very much.

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Pusser (11 Sep 2019)

The CAF will move your household furniture and effects (F&E).  That would be all the stuff you have in your house (subject to some restrictions on weight and hazardous materials).  No one will be examining your F&E to determine who actually owns it.  Having said that, below is the definition of dependant in the Relocation Directive.  It's worth noting that there is no  reference to how closely someone is related to the CAF member (i.e. a distant cousin could qualify).  There is also a provision for someone who may not be a relative, but can still be considered a dependant.

Dependant 

(1) This definition applies to all chapters in the CFIRP. For the purpose of an IPR move (Chapter 14), the context here requires that "CF member" includes an eligible person who is not an estate.

(2) “Dependant” means, in relation to an individual who is a CF member, a person who is related to the individual within the meaning of paragraph (3) and who:
a.physically resides in the individual's residence for more than 240 days during the 365 days immediately before the day on which the individual commences their move;
b.does not meet the residence requirement in subparagraph (a) because: i.they attend full-time a university, college, professional or vocational institution, or similar body;
ii.they married or became the common-law partner of the individual during the 240 days immediately before the day on which the individual commences their move and physically reside in the individual's residence after that day;
iii.they became a child of the individual during the 240 days immediately before the day on which the individual commences their move and physically reside in the individual's residence after that day, or
iv.in the case of the spouse or the common-law partner of the individual, they are or were a member of the Regular Force or the Reserve Force and reside elsewhere for service reasons.


(3) For the purpose of paragraph (2) a person related to an individual who is a CF member if:
a.the person is the individual's common-law partner or spouse;
b.the person is a child of the individual, their spouse or their common-law partner;
c.in the case of a person who is a minor or who is an adult who has been declared incompetent under provincial or territorial law, the individual, their spouse or their common-law partner is the person authorized by law to act on behalf of that person; or
d.the person is a person in respect of whom the individual may claim a tax credit under the Income Tax Act or would be able to claim such a credit except for the fact that the person's income exceed the applicable income limit specified under that Act for that tax credit.

(4) For the purpose of paragraph (2), if an individual who is a CF member has a child who is a minor and is the subject of a custody order or an enforceable custody agreement betweenthe individual and another person, the child is deemed to physically reside in the individual's residence for the greater of:
a.the number of days in a year that the order or agreement specifies the individual's residence to be the child's primary residence; and
b.number of days in a year that the order or agreement specifies that individual has access to but not custody of the child.

Number of Dependants - When a posting message does not include all dependants, CF members must provide their Military Personal Records Resume (MPRR) to the service provider to show the number of dependants.

Note

1. In cases of joint/shared custody, when the dependant is residing with the CF member at the time of the relocation, expenses as outlined in the CF IRP Policy may be reimbursed. As per art 3.4.03 the DAE portion of the posting allowance is payable to CF members whose dependants are relocated at public expense.

2. When posted outside Canada the host country may not recognize those defined as dependants under the CF policy therefore CF members should verify host country regulations and ensure compliance understanding that they are responsible for any subsequent costs associated with continuing to establish residency. Person à charge (PC)

(TB amended 16 September 2014)


----------



## Attie3 (11 Sep 2019)

Pusser said:
			
		

> The CAF will move your household furniture and effects (F&E).  That would be all the stuff you have in your house (subject to some restrictions on weight and hazardous materials).  No one will be examining your F&E to determine who actually owns it.  Having said that, below is the definition of dependant in the Relocation Directive.  It's worth noting that there is no  reference to how closely someone is related to the CAF member (i.e. a distant cousin could qualify).  There is also a provision for someone who may not be a relative, but can still be considered a dependant.
> 
> Dependant
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Pusser.

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------

